# I have Questions on Valkyrie labs, And lifting shoes.



## D.Webb (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok so I have some Test Cyp on my way from Geneza and Biomex I read a shyt ton of reviews and those two seemed to have the highest ratio of good to bad. Now im Looking at VAlkyrie and Sciroxx. What do you guys think of these Labs. Then on a lighter note I ordered some Nike Free HyperFeel shoes. they are pretty flat so i feel that they will be good for legs low heal and all and seem very flexible. What's your foot ware in the gym.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Those Nikes are a running shoe. Get a dedicated weightlifting shoe for the gym. I use the Adidas Powerlift 2.0 for everything but deadlifts.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2014)

none of them labs come close to tillacle labs..As far as shoes go i wear wrestling shoes to the gym


----------



## D.Webb (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to use wrestling shoes I think im going to buy another pair


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2014)

im a wrestler so im biased but they are by far my favorite .they grip the floor great  not to mention their cool looking


----------



## D.Webb (Dec 2, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> they grip the floor great  not to mention their cool looking



Had me laughing. But Grip is something that I used to struggle with in Cali my gym had sand every were in the summer HATED it with a passion.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2014)

great for squating bro


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2014)

Wrestling shoes are cool if u wanna roll around in a singlet with sweaty men. Lol I'd rollaround with bundys sexy ass. 

I like chuck Taylor's but now use the  reebok crossfit shoes that were made for power lifting.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2014)

CHUCK TAYLORS... and if you really wanna rock it shave your head grow a beard get some tattoos, and ALWAYS start your workout wearing a hoodie...
As far as those labs go, send it to me ill test it for ya... lol.. your welcome.
But honestly next time get your gear some place you can have confidence in.


----------



## Irish (Dec 2, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Those Nikes are a running shoe. Get a dedicated weightlifting shoe for the gym. I use the Adidas Powerlift 2.0 for everything but deadlifts.


How do you rate the powerlift 2.0? I'm contemplating getting some for Christmas? And did you get your normal shoe size?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Irish said:


> How do you rate the powerlift 2.0? I'm contemplating getting some for Christmas? And did you get your normal shoe size?



They're the first pair of lifting shoes I've owned so nothing to compare them against but I do like them yes. I got my normal shoe size or 1/2 size smaller but I'll double check later.


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 2, 2014)

Irish said:


> How do you rate the powerlift 2.0? I'm contemplating getting some for Christmas? And did you get your normal shoe size?



i have a pair and like them a lot, i use my normal shoe size and they fit great.  i had a pair of nike romaleos before the reebok and lke the reeboks a lot better.

is that your back irish, looks a lot like mine?


----------



## Maijah (Dec 2, 2014)

Idk about the 2.0 kicks but I can tell you to stay away from valkryie and sciroxx. Underdosed. You can find much better domestic, keep searching and have patience.


----------



## Irish (Dec 2, 2014)

That is my back indeed mate. Part of a full bodysuit I'm in the progress of getting. What do you have on your back?


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 2, 2014)

Irish said:


> That is my back indeed mate. Part of a full bodysuit I'm in the progress of getting. What do you have on your back?



full back piece, full sleeves and chest panels.  i have one more appointment next week for final touch ups and then i am finished.  your full frontal dragon just reminded me of mine.  very nice work.


----------



## Irish (Dec 2, 2014)

Mines a demon Haha. I have a dragon on my right ribs and a tiger on the left.  Working on a full leg sleeve at the moment, ass to ankle. I think we should probably start a tattoo thread so as not to derail this one Haha.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 2, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wrestling shoes are cool if u wanna roll around in a singlet with sweaty men. Lol I'd rollaround with bundys sexy ass.
> 
> I like chuck Taylor's but now use the  reebok crossfit shoes that were made for power lifting.



x2 on the cross fits went from chucks to them b/c they are wide as fuk for my fat feet chucks gave me bunions


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2014)

wrestling shoes!


----------



## D.Webb (Dec 3, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> But honestly next time get your gear some place you can have confidence in.


I haven’t ordered from them I found to many pimped out reviews and there $200 coupon if you write good reviews threw me off. I just asked to get a feel. 



Maijah said:


> You can find much better domestic, keep searching and have patience.


That’s what I am doing I try and run what I find by you guys and a couple other forums before I do.



Brother Bundy said:


> wrestling shoes!


LOL!!!


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 3, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> none of them labs come close to tillacle labs..As far as shoes go i wear wrestling shoes to the gym



I thought tillicle got "closed" down. I've been trying to find Tillicle test for a week now! lol


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 3, 2014)

This is what I'm getting myself for christmas.... Adipowers


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> This is what I'm getting myself for christmas.... Adipowers
> 
> View attachment 1702



That's one sexy lifting shoe Lup


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 3, 2014)

Risto's for squats

Reebok PL shoes for everything else....


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 3, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> This is what I'm getting myself for christmas.... Adipowers
> 
> View attachment 1702



was talking with someone at the gym today who was wearing these and they had nothing but very good things to say about them.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 3, 2014)

Supposed to be the gold standard for lifting. Usually run 200. The fire red orange citrusy jams are on sale for 130 almost everywhere


----------



## mickems (Dec 3, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Supposed to be the gold standard for lifting. Usually run 200. The fire red orange citrusy jams are on sale for 130 almost everywhere



are they in stores or are you ordering them online? and where? thanks.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 3, 2014)

mickems said:


> are they in stores or are you ordering them online? and where? thanks.


Eastbay.com


Don't think they are in any stores. None that I know of


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> I thought tillicle got "closed" down. I've been trying to find Tillicle test for a week now! lol



the Dr aint easy to find my brother


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 6, 2014)

I prefer Uggz


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd suggest seeing how u like squatting with a heel like those adipowers have before u spend that money on them.


----------



## shenky (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sorry to tell u OP, but Geneza is shit. They were not at one time, but now they are shit. I am almost certain you will receive extremely underdosed test

I wear those toe shoes that everyone here hates and I ficking love them


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 7, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> the Dr aint easy to find my brother



That is what I am starting to notice. Maybe one day I'll be blessed with trying Tillicle. haha.


----------



## shenky (Dec 7, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> That is what I am starting to notice. Maybe one day I'll be blessed with trying Tillicle. haha.



FYI, tillacle labs is just an over-done recurring joke here at UGBB. It does not exist.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2014)

shenky said:


> FYI, tillacle labs is just an over-done recurring joke here at UGBB. It does not exist.



yes it does exist..where do u think i get my LNE? over done my ass..dont hate one tillacle labs..your just jealous u cant score it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2014)

PHOENIX said:


> That is what I am starting to notice. Maybe one day I'll be blessed with trying Tillicle. haha.



people like to protect tillacle by saying its not real...ITs real bro


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 7, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> people like to protect tillacle by saying its not real...ITs real bro



Delray Beach, FL  now everyones gonna try and get in contact with Tiller
He's gonna end up having a shortage like the last time all the noobs found out how to get in contact with em...


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 7, 2014)

Sciroxx under dosed if you are lucky...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Dammit bundy, now everyones gonna try and get in contact with Tiller
> He's gonna end up having a shortage like the last time all the noobs found out how to get in contact with em...



tillacle kills cats and shreds lettuce all day..he will never run out


----------

